# Old School RF Chrome



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Finally after years of searching I found this today......and I am planning on rebuilding a system I had jacked 8 years ago. Chrome 1100.2




Also a pic of my other amp...one more to go! :biggrin: 




2 chrome 250.2'2
1 chrome 1100.2

I used to have two RF HX2's in the system...but looking for suggestions as to what to run for subs! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Anyones input?


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

keep it RF...to match up with that amp get two P3s


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

or t1s thats what i got


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Jul 22 2008, 10:45 AM~11148597
> *keep it RF...to match up with that amp get two P3s
> *


I wouldn't mind getting a set of the Power Punch HX2's I used to have.....but open to other suggestions as well.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 21 2008, 12:25 PM~11139535
> *Finally after years of searching I found this today......and I am planning on rebuilding a system I had jacked 8 years ago. Chrome 1100.2
> 
> 
> ...



Man That Is Some Nice Ass Shit Homie,,,,, I had one of them 1100.2s running 2 18"punch xlc,s back in the day .... And In 98' I Paid $738Bucks for my 250.2 But That Bitch Beat My 2 15" Soundstream SPL160's !!! I STILL GOT MY RECEIPT FOR THAT AMP,,, Wish I had either one of them amps now......  

If You Could Find Some Of The Older ROCKFORD POWERS ,,, They Had Big Ass CHROME Magnets and were loud as shit two..


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Aug 5 2008, 12:05 AM~11262247
> *Man That Is Some Nice Ass Shit Homie,,,,, I had one of them 1100.2s running 2 18"punch xlc,s back in the day ....  And In 98' I Paid $738Bucks for my 250.2 But That Bitch Beat My 2 15" Soundstream SPL160's !!! I STILL GOT MY RECEIPT FOR THAT AMP,,, Wish I had either one of them amps now......
> 
> If You Could Find Some Of The Older ROCKFORD POWERS ,,, They Had Big Ass CHROME Magnets and were loud as shit two..
> *


A better picture of the collection:




I have 2 Power Punch 12's as well. :biggrin:  (The old school ones!)


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 5 2008, 06:19 AM~11262778
> *A better picture of the collection:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Aug 5 2008, 10:27 AM~11264467
> *:wow: DAaaAaaaAaAAaAAaaAaMn ,,,,, Man U Have Some Nice Shit Bro,,,:worship:
> 
> Whatever You Decide To Go With It,, Sure Will Be "PURRrRrRTTY " DAMN LOUD!
> *


Thanks. Had those sitting around for years. 

Want to get some old school Power Punch HX2's like I used to have too. :biggrin:


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 5 2008, 12:00 PM~11264831
> *Thanks. Had those sitting around for years.
> 
> Want to get some old school Power Punch HX2's like I used to have too.  :biggrin:
> *



Like these :0 :0 










That is what I have now.... I Have been lookin for another Bd1500 or even another bd1000 so I can Link 2 amps Together...


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: Thats a Shity Ass Pic. But u get the idea :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah. I used to have 2 of those in my Jimmy. Decided to sell them and give the Kicker solo squares a try. But regret it because I loved those subs. Those things were beasts! 

I always keep an eye out for them on eGay....but I am not going to spend what they are asking for a used one. Back when I got mine brand new I got both of them for $500 and 4 year warranties. Kicked my own ass ever since getting rid of them.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

there very nice amps but vent the bacikg plates they have cooling issues chrome dont disaplate well..


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Aug 5 2008, 10:09 PM~11271311
> *there very nice amps but vent the bacikg plates they have cooling issues chrome dont disaplate well..
> *


Agreed! :biggrin: 

I had a couple issues back when I originally had them......but in the end, I think these are one of the few amps where the perfomance of them matches the looks of them. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Yo,my friends gots 2 of them Old School RF Chrome, 1100.2 amps,just settign in his room. I tryed to talk him into saling them thigns to me,but I don't think he wants to give them,but I'll know if I put some $$$ in his face,I could get them off of him :biggrin:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

you need to find the connectors in chrome, to make a big bar of amps


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

i have a 1100a2 new in the box, its the black and grind, not chrome. also have two old school punch dvc 15"s that are for sale. there not new like the amp but are like new and come in the original boxes...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

I also love the old school RF. I currently have 4 800a2s and 8 punch hx2s 12 inch subs. I put a pair in in my lincoln and the other 6 I'm putting in my s10. Everyone gives me shit for it, but give props until they hear it.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Those amps are good looking  , but the reality is that they suck :uh: . the chrome is not a good combination for a heatsink, I know this because I worked in RF as a repair tech  .


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Aug 30 2008, 10:26 AM~11478360
> *Those amps are good looking   , but the reality is that they suck  :uh: . the chrome is not a good combination for a heatsink, I know this because I worked in RF as a repair tech   .
> *


I understand why that would be....but honestly never had an issue with them.


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*Here go my .02*

These were and still are bad azz amps. They still have the old technology that Wayne Harris came up with. The .2 series still have the old circuit board design. Now the a2 series is a different story. Once RF started to use the bass knob on their amps the quality sucked. In other words....if your late 90s amp has the x-card on the bottom your amp is still one of the old skool ones. If it doesn't then I guess you already know the answer. :thumbsdown: 

I had a close friend that worked at RF in the 90s and she gave me all the inside scoop of what was going on at RF. I also worked as an installer for a RF Authorized Dealer (back then it wasn't about Best Buy, Circuit City, etc). You could only buy RF at highend shops! Only the ballers had RF shit in their cars cause not anyone would pay $800 for an amp that was rated at 200-400 watts!!! Now you see 100000 WATTS written across the heatsink of an amp for $50 and think you're getting a hell of a deal but little do you know that the amp can barely keep up with a set of 6x9s! I don't want to mention any brands cause Audiobahn, DHD and MA Audio might get mad (to mention a few).  

By the way....I have a 250.2 for sale. It's not in chrome, RF made them in grey & in chrome (for the ballers like 79 Cutty). :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

dumbasses "i used to work at RF... my friend used to work at RF"


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 6 2008, 07:04 AM~11533893
> *dumbasses "i used to work at RF... my friend used to work at RF"
> *


*???* Sure hope you're not talkin' to me homie!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Sep 7 2008, 06:53 AM~11538934
> *???  Sure hope you're not talkin' to me homie!
> *


if the shoe fits...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Sep 6 2008, 02:55 AM~11533601
> *Here go my .02
> 
> These were and still are bad azz amps.  They still have the old technology that Wayne Harris came up with.  The .2 series still have the old circuit board design.  Now the a2 series is a different story.  Once RF started to use the bass knob on their amps the quality sucked.  In other words....if your late 90s amp has the x-card on the bottom your amp is still one of the old skool ones.  If it doesn't then I guess you already know the answer. :thumbsdown:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I don't know about that!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11547405


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 8 2008, 09:46 AM~11547514
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11547405
> *


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 7 2008, 09:34 AM~11539684
> *if the shoe fits...
> *


Well it sure don't! :twak:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Sep 8 2008, 08:30 PM~11552208
> *Well it sure don't! :twak:
> *


it does fit because you are talking out of your ass......


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 8 2008, 07:52 PM~11553029
> *it does fit because you are talking out of your ass......
> *


*If it bothers you then don't fucken read you dumbfuck!!!* Come say it to my face...you're right down the street from me!!! Can't hide behind your computer then! Wazz up? Let's see how manly you really are!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Sep 9 2008, 09:23 AM~11556579
> *If it bothers you then don't fucken read you dumbfuck!!!  Come say it to my face...you're right down the street from me!!!  Can't hide behind your computer then!  Wazz up?  Let's see how manly you really are!
> *


awww the e-cholo is butthurt and trying to get big....... miss me with that shit you dumb bitch


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Aug 30 2008, 10:26 AM~11478360
> *Those amps are good looking   , but the reality is that they suck  :uh: . the chrome is not a good combination for a heatsink, I know this because I worked in RF as a repair tech   .
> *


u dont know shit these amps were prolly the best to be released by them as far as reliablity and performance goes and i still have all my punches...and never had to fix any of them

2 bd 1500
1 bd pro 1001
4 15 power hx2 
6 12 hx2
1 600.4
1 800.4
1 500.2
2 225.1

some im not using and some i am i will never sell my shit or buy new overseas garbage ever


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Nice find, ebay never ceases to amaze me, you can find all kinds of goodies at ebay.


----------

